# Window won't close completely



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Check to see if the crank mechanism hasn't shifted. I had Andersen casements that the screws holding the crank mech. stripped out of the wood and it did the same thing.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have 30 year old Pella wood windows with the same symptom. Along the bottom of the window where the hardware scissors in and out there is a bracket which slips a bit sideways. Look to see if yours is the loose. You may need to replace or tighten the screws which hold it in place.:thumbsup:


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Does the window work easily when the crank is disconnected?? If yes, crank probably bad. You can probably find one locally at any place that sells Andersen, or get on their website.


----------

